# HELP: GCC 2.95 Install FreeBSD 10.1-CURRENT



## alphakiller (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi guys,
I'm not sure if this is the correct section, if it's not sorry 

I've an old Acer Aspire 1304XC with FreeBSD 10.1-CURRENT. Since I want to install KDE 2.2.2 because my laptop is very old, I need to compile it with gcc-2.95 version. Since I can't find in ports or pkg because is too old, I need to build it manually with gcc49, but the make bootstrap fail with this error: 
	
	



```
don't know how to make ansidecl.h
```
So the question is: how can I install gcc-2.95 under FreeBSD 10.1-CURRENT?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2015)

There's no such thing as 10.1-CURRENT. It's either 10.1-RELEASE, 10.1-STABLE or 11.0-CURRENT. 

GCC 2.95 is about as deprecated as it gets, it's at least 15 years old and has been deprecated for about 10. KDE 2.2 is also at least 10 years old.


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 8, 2015)

You can install KDE2, but you have to patch it.


----------



## alphakiller (Jun 11, 2015)

Yes but there is a way to install gcc2.95? Since iI cannot compile it with its last version, iI can compile it with a previous version in a redundant way since to arrive to the 2.95 version?


----------



## kpa (Jun 11, 2015)

The port is not going to work even if you resurrect it from the SVN history, it's been dead too long. I highly doubt you'll be able to build it from sources either without some major work because so much time has passed since 2.95 was even remotely current. Why do you insist on such ancient version of KDE? Even if your laptop is very old it should be able to run some lighter window managers like x11-wm/fvwm2.


----------



## alphakiller (Jul 2, 2015)

thanks for the reply 
I insist with this version because I like and I want it sooner or later I will install


----------

